# 2 foot scratch, wtf is wrong with some people



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thankfully not my car. But my work van.

This dizzy bint decides to walk between the van and the wall through a 2.5 foot gap with an open umbrella, she had a whole street to the other of the van but decides to drag the fucking umbrella along the wall and the side of the van leaving a shallow scratch a good 2 feet long.

I'm not that bothered about the scratch, it's just the clear coat and it's a work van, it gets abused. But not even an apology. She actually had the cheek to say it was my fault for parking close to the wall. :roll:

Some people have absolutely no respect. :x


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Some people are just fucktards really.

No respect for other peoples property. When I see people doing crap like this I just want to walk up to them and punch them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> When I see people doing crap like this I just want to walk up to them and punch them.


Note to self - Don't walk past Callum's TT with a brolly if it's raining at Haigh Hall!!! :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

fucking bitch!!!!!!!!!.....i would have slapped my cock on her face....


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> fucking bitch!!!!!!!!!.....i would have slapped my cock on her face....


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > When I see people doing crap like this I just want to walk up to them and punch them.
> ...


Lol I'm sure you have more than enough respect for others 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Should've inserted said brolly up her ass, opened it, then pulled it out.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Should have at least stamped on her brolly, taken a priceless photo of her face and asked your company to pursue her for damages to the van.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Should have at least stamped on her brolly, taken a priceless photo of her face and asked your company to pursue her for damages to the van.


Not worth the hassle. If it was my car she would be seeing a specialist as to find the best way to remove a brolly jammed sideways in her ass.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

you should the twat pay, no way should anyone get away with that  good job it wasnt my work pick up, as i treat it like my car :lol: all the lads at work think im crackers, its the cleanest brickies pick up youve ever seen


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

t'mill said:


> Should've inserted said brolly up her ass, opened it, then pulled it out.


quality! :lol:


----------



## MojTT (Mar 9, 2014)

Theres some right ass clowns about! Hope she gets the same treatment on one of her motors.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

MojTT said:


> Theres some right ass clowns about! Hope she gets the same treatment on one of her motors.


Chances are it wouldn't bother her too much if it did happen as usually it's the folk who care about their own vehicles, also usually respect other's.


----------

